# Turning up fans



## giedriusl (Mar 1, 2008)

How do i turn up your fans permamently without using a software when you boot up

i tried using speedfan but i gotta open it up every time my comp boots up

also someone told me to do it thru bios but i cant find out how.

help plz


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would recommend that you connect them directly to the power supply line (you may have to obtain an adapter if your supply doesn't have enough fan leads) and then they will run at full speed. When you connect them to a fan control device or the motherboard control device, they can be a pain IMHO. I just hate to have my fans running fast, then slowing down, so I never use those connectors. In fact, I use the 3 speed Antec fans and then you can choose which speed you want them to run with a little switch that comes with the fan. Nice thing to have.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If they are hooked up to the motherboard you can set the fans to full speed in the BIOS.


----------



## giedriusl (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont think my bios has that option unless i dont know how to do it but i looked everywhere in bios, where do i exacly go in bios?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Usually PC Health status if that is a section. Disable smart fan control. It depends what BIOS you have though.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

What Mother board are you using?


----------



## giedriusl (Mar 1, 2008)

Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS A8AE-LE
HP/Compaq name: AmberineM-GL6E


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Unfortunately Hp manuals are hard get if you happen to have the original manual it May tell you where to control the fans.:4-dontkno
These Mother boards were built by Asus for HP so Asus does not support them.
As others have suggested you may want to get the adapters to connect your fans to a 12V supply. The only one you will not be able to do this with is the one that cools the processor. This one is normally in the back, when you open your case there will be a plastic shroud that covers the heat-sink and fan. if this fan is not plugged into the MOB then you will get an error when you boot up.


----------



## giedriusl (Mar 1, 2008)

the fan on top of the motherboard?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes that would be the Processor heatsink and fan.


----------

